# North Portal Crossing?



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Anyone use the crossing @ North Portal?

I have heard it can be a bad crossing?

We came through Portal on the way home last year with no troubles.

Post up any experiences with this crossing or any other crossings to shy away from!


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

We had some issues a few years back at Noonan


----------



## sljoe (Aug 21, 2006)

We went up through portal...Won't go through again. Nothing came of it but it seemed they have a _____- :-? on for people going through.

I haven't been up there hunting before but have been through many times fishing at various crossings and never have had a problem.

All of our ducks were in a row to say the least....

Joe


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We always go up through Portal and it has been easy...coming home we had a horrible experience a few years ago and haven't gone through again.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

The one North of Bottineau (just west of Turtle Mtn) is bad coming back into the ND. I've been shaken down twice now (2+ hrs at the customs), :eyeroll: All game is tagged like it should with a wing, everthing in order, etc, etc... It is the US Feds that are being pricks to lawful hunters. If I did something wrong, I can understand it, but hassling hunters for no reason is ridiculous. I've not had any other long delays, etc at other crossings in years past.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You guys need to get someone in your crew whos in the guard, flash that military ID and no worries.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Seems to me that USA residents have more hassle getting back into the USA than entering Canada. The only thing I find different about it, is the fact that getting hassled by USA Customs, I don't see the anger in these posts like getting hassled by the Canadian Customs. Does it make more acceptable to get the delays on the USA side and not the Canadian side??


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I think it makes it worse to be shaken down at the US side. But I think it happens more readily because that is when the hunters have all of their birds/game and the fine's can be handed out. I have yet to have a problem crossing anywhere (knock on wood).


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I guess in retrospect i've had issues with both sides but they're just doing the job they were given. Although some do it a bit more enthusiaticly then others.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I always cross at North Portal, though coming from the Canadian side. I have had no crossing delays in about 5 seasons but I am full of "yes Sir, no Sir", have ALL my ducks in a row...no fumbling for paperwork, ... and may have the one benefit of age, on my side? Last year a younger hunting partner in another vehicle was questioned about everything, dog food, shells, the works. But I also think everyone should be prepared for a lengthy delay as it does take these people some time to do a good job. It seems to me that going back into Canada is the worse of the two crossings. But as yet no one has even asked to see out properly packaged and labelled birds.


----------



## brdhunt36 (Oct 24, 2004)

I use the noonan border when going up and down seems to be a bit easier. just make sure you have everything in order portal crossing sucks


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I would definately say tht the canadians are much more friendly than the US border Patrol...Last Year 10 minutes to get through 1.5 hours to get home??? :sniper:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> You guys need to get someone in your crew whos in the guard, flash that military ID and no worries.


 2 years ago they guy I took up for his 1st hunt in CA was a mangaer with the Dept of Homeland Security, it still did not matter.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Through all the years of fishing (growing up six miles from Can) it's always been a wave going up and a wait coming back. It was pretty easy both ways before 9/11. They are just doing their job although it seems a bit extreme at times.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive never had a problem with either side. Hunting trips, fishing trips, and back in high school, boozin trips.
Once I joined the guard, id flash that military ID to the american side (and the canadian side for that matter) and off I go on my way.

You guys must just look like some unsavory fellers  .


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Goin into Canada, short chat, where you going, what are you doing in Canada, nothing to complain about.

Back in, counted our fish and did a complete up and down sweep of our suburban and boat and had we were probably there for almost an hour.

I can understand the searching and stuff, but can they at least put an effing smile on their face?!


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

we go through n. portal, its hit and miss with us, last year they pulled almost everything out of our trailer, they were very nice about it, but they sure didnt help put it back...lol i can still remember the first time my brother and i went to canada a long time ago, we came through at night, went up to a drive through window, showed our id's and answered the questions and he said have a great hunt, we couldnt believe it, we had always heard of horror stories going in, but that put a great start to our first hunt in canada.


----------



## Barry (Mar 11, 2006)

I've only been through there around 2:30ish AM and had nothing but good to say about crossing over. This year will be eariler so after reading these posts, I'm a little apprehensive.
Crossing back into the US at the same crossing also has been great.


----------

